# Dog Neutered Yesterday But Still Looks Like He Has Testicles



## devilwoman (31 August 2012)

Hi all, Duke is now 10 months old and was neutered yesterday, he is absolutely fine in himself today (hard work trying to keep him calm ! ) but his testicles are very much looking exactly the same, besides being a little bit red, as they did when he went in, he does have a little cut where they done the op but otherwise he looks the same.

I'm sure when my other dog was done as soon as he came home he literally just had a "sack" left even on the same day.

Thanks.


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 August 2012)

It will be localised swelling, I thought exactly the same as you and my vet said you would be suprised at the amount of people who said are you sure you removed everything.


----------



## Brontie (31 August 2012)

Nans dog had this and they too took him back because they weren't sure the surgeon had got everything.


----------



## devilwoman (31 August 2012)

Thank you all that's a relief its not just him, i'm always waiting for something to be wrong ! - back on Monday for post op check then i'll relax a bit.


----------



## Ibblebibble (31 August 2012)

had the same with my bullmastiff, his swelling made him look like he had bigger balls than before the op!! i don't remember my little shiba getting the same swelling but then he was done at 6 months so had very small balls to start with, mastiff wasn't done until he was 10months so maybe age has something to do with it


----------

